# Hi ppl more dubia roaches for sale on ebay 1987will



## 1987will (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi i have more dubia for sale on ebay just let me know what you want
thanks Will

ebay name: 1987will


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Will whats the prices on the dubia :2thumb:


----------



## 1987will (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi it depends what your after

i have 50 large nymphs for £11 posted
20 mixed nymphs for £4.50 posted
60 mixed for £7.50 posted
30 adult females for £14 posted

just let me know what you are after and il see what i can do

thanks Will


----------



## Mattwrob (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi do you still have them for sale? Im looking to start up a colony and need to buy a alot for a big colony as i have 6 beardies to feed lol

Thanks matt


----------



## 1987will (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi how many are you after and what sort of price do you want to pay? cheers Will


----------



## Mattwrob (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey well im not sure what would you recommend? Im probably gonna need like 21 females and 7 males adults if its 3 to 1 for breeding, and maybe a couple hundered medium to large to be able to feed off to my beardies, do you think that would be ok to manage me? And im not sure on money just let me no a price mate


----------



## 1987will (Aug 26, 2012)

hi could you possibly message me on ebay 1987will

thanks


----------



## Mattwrob (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah no worries have done my ebay is matt_wrob


----------

